# Considering another pregnancy after IUGR



## kiarasam06

Hello-

I am new to this board and hope u all dont' mind me posting here. 

A little back ground. I had Noah 6/6/09. IUGR weighing in at 4lbs 2 oz. Was in the NICU 8 days for trying to keep his temp and mainly to fatten him up some. Noah has continued to have feeding issues and now is fed by g tube, which has just become our 'normal.' otherwise he is perfect! No complications. My pregnancy was good up until my 36 wk appointment and my dr said i was measuring 4 wks behind. Had u/s following day and they confirmed his IUGR. They never did find out why. There was no reason to why he stopped growing at 32 wks. {was delivered by c sec. @ 36.} 

My husband and I right after was like we are never going to get pregnant again, but then the older Noah got the more we are like well it would be nice 4 him to have a brother/sister. Now we are really considering another try. I just dunno if we are "pushing" it by trying again. We are so very thankful 4 Noah. I am scared the next baby will have IUGR and be early, tho I know I could go FT. I just dunno what to think or when to start TTC...

Would love to hear your alls stories for TTC 2nd baby after a preemie...

Thanks so much 4 reading!


----------



## Lexi mummy

hi

my situation is different to yours. i have a daughter who died she had IUGR. she was stillborn when i was 33 weeks pregnant as it was never picked up by the midwife. i am now pregnant again with my second daughter. she is measuring small at the moment. so we do not know what is going to happen, if problems start again obviosuly will be delivered early. i am praying she can hold on until 30 weeks plus.

normally when IUGR is present its the placenta or umbilical cord which doesnt work properly and they really should of investigated this. i would go to my doctor and ask them to help with contacting the hospital to find out more. babies dont tend to be small for no reason (most women i have met have a reason for it) 

for me because my placenta wasnt working properly i am now on 150mg of aspirin a day to thin the blood as i dont have a blood clotting problem its more just to help things along so baby gets nutrients she needs. 

i have met plenty of ladies who had babies who had IUGR and then went on to have 8 or 9 lb babies in their next pregnancy. i do think you need some more answers though x


----------



## Marleysgirl

We had Andrew 11 weeks early due to placental bloodflow problems, which also led to him having IUGR - he weighed just 1lb 6oz at birth.

We've been told that there is a high chance that the same problems could recur with a second pregnancy, they have no way of knowing as they do not know what caused the problems first time round!

I'm torn. I want a brother or sister for Andrew, and the thought of them having IUGR itself doesn't bother me. But I worry that I wouldn't be able to devote the same amount of time and attention to baby no.2 whilst they were in NICU, because of already having a toddler to look after.


----------



## AP

Marleysgirl said:


> I'm torn. I want a brother or sister for Andrew, and the thought of them having IUGR itself doesn't bother me. But I worry that I wouldn't be able to devote the same amount of time and attention to baby no.2 whilst they were in NICU, because of already having a toddler to look after.

This is exactly how I feel. Although I didnt give birth to Alex because of IUGR, (she just decided to come out almost 13 weeks early, plain and simple), I worry it'll happen again, and it would certainly be very hard to look after a toddler and go to NICU.

Then again, I've coped with so much stuff when Alex was in NICU, I'm pretty confident I can handle anything these days :blush: ......sigh!


----------



## 1st tym mummy

hi what iugr and yh im thnking of having another one even though mine ame 6 wks erly weighing 5lb 11oz i dont want her being a only child already started trying and she only 8 mnths


----------



## kiarasam06

Thank you so much for your replies.

I agree with you, there HAS to be a reason...I go to my appointment this Thursday and I am going to really see what happened. Everything was great up until that point. 

I did have some health issues {myself} while pregnant. I had pneumonia and an infected tooth that has since been pulled. So I am going to talk to her about that. I have done some reading and having a tooth infected can be terrible. {@ that time I didn't know how bad the tooth was.} So with those 2 I wonder how that played a roll, Certainly couldn't have been good. 

For the 1st time in my life, I want to go to my gyn appt. lol. Noah is only 7.5 months old, so we aren't quite ready, but we will see what happens. 

When we went for out last u/s the U/s tech said he looked great, just small, there was great blood flow, enoug fluid, he was moving enough....so its so werid. I really hope we get some answers.


----------



## seekingbaby#1

I'm also scared of having another child premature and in the nicu. I'm going to discuss future pregnancy outcomes at my postpartum checkup with my doctor.


----------



## kiarasam06

I will post what my OB says after my appointment!


----------



## DonnaBallona

Hiya :hi:

I had my daughter at 32 weeks due to severe PET and IUGR. she weighed 2lb 4oz at birth, they think she stopped growing at around 27 weeks.

As you might notice from my ticker, Im 28 weeks pregnant with no.2. I fell pregnant again when Brooke was 6 months I think? :blush: The main reason we decided to have our babies close together was because we were told by my doctor shortly after her birth that the risk of me getting PET as severely again would be lessened the closer we had our children together. So anyway, I digress. . . 

I have been having regular growth scans and consultant appointments, the most regular being last Monday. The baby is growing steadily and Iv had absolutly NO signs of either PET or IUGR-and bizarrely enough, baby is measuring 3 weeks ahead for dates! as my BP is normal, iv been given the go-ahead for the natural birth that I so desperatly wnat to try for. Bit different to the crash section I had with Brooke! :winkwink:

Anyway, good luck with whatever you decide. Things dont always go the same way. :hugs:
xx


----------



## 1st tym mummy

what iugr if you dont mind me asking


----------



## Marleysgirl

1st tym mummy said:


> what iugr if you dont mind me asking

Sorry, you did ask this before and I don't think anyone answered?

IUGR = intra-uterine growth restriction/retardation.



> Intrauterine growth restriction (IUGR) is a term used to describe a condition in which the fetus is smaller than expected for the number of weeks of pregnancy. Another term for IUGR is fetal growth restriction. Newborn babies with IUGR are often described as small for gestational age (SGA).
> 
> A fetus with IUGR often has an estimated fetal weight less than the 10th percentile. This means that the fetus weighs less than 90 percent of all other fetuses of the same gestational age. A fetus with IUGR also may be born at term (after 37 weeks of pregnancy) or prematurely (before 37 weeks).


----------



## kiarasam06

it is nice to hear DonnaBallona that u r having a great pregnancy after IUGR. Gives me hope!! We are prob going to start trying in may/june....nervous tho....
WIshing u lots of luck with ur pregnancy!!!!


----------



## DonnaBallona

thanks :flower:

Good Luck whatever you decide! xx


----------



## sleeping bubs

My lo was born term but found out he was SFA and IUGR at around 36weeks I was measuring 33weeks, they did growth scans and doppler tests and everything was normal so don't know why it occured, they induced me at 39weeks cos they didn't want me to go beyond 40weeks anyway he was born at 39weeks +2days weighing 4lb 7oz, didn't have to go to NICU cos breathing well etc but had extra help on the ward. Anyway off track I really want to have more children but worried next one will be IUGR and I will opt for a C-section this time NOT going through that again (Had an emergency c-section with general cos lo heart rate dropped) my OH was petrified and don't want him to go through that again seeing me whisked off to theater not knowing whether Lo and I were going to come out again!! 

Got side tracked no one has told me about the risks of having another small baby, think I may ask before I try for another lo prob not untill Mckenzie is 2ish if not before lol


----------



## 1st tym mummy

thanks for tht it just i didnt know what it ment or evenif my daughter was that as she was 5 lb 11oz at 34+5 weeks gest. so i just thought i would ask


----------



## MUMOF5

Evie was an IUGR baby, born weighing 3lb 12oz at 34 weeks, she was in NICU and SCBU for just under 3 weeks. I am currently almost 36 weeks pregnant (wasnt planned, we were so scared of it happening again we agreed that we wouldnt have anymore, oops.. :blush:). Anyway, this bubs is fine, im being scanned regularly, am on aspirin to maximise placental blood flow and shes a healthy weight :thumbup:. xx


----------



## Jkelmum

My prem births are 34 wker followed by 24wker followed by 36 37 37 so it is possible so go on to term after a prem birth i had fornightly growth scans in my last 3 pregnacies and was closely monitored ...they always showed small and by 37wks the placetna wasnt working very well so best to get them out ...34 and 24 was both prem labour due to premature rupture of the membranes so not the same reason x


----------



## Hopeful929

I feel for every woman who lost their little angels looking over them now. I would like to share my story. I was 26 and it was my first pregnancy. It wasnt planned but i was excited to be pregnant. i didn't know anything was wrong til i hit 5 months and my ultrasound showed that my baby's measurments were too small and that he was 10% below growth rate. At the following checkups i was diagnosed with Severe IUGR (intra uterine growth restriction) and was put on bed rest for the rest of my pregnancy. I did bed rest for 2 weeks at home then i was told to check in to the hospital for daily monitoring. Every morning i would get an ultrasound to check the baby's blood flow and if there was any reverse blood flow. I was in the hospital in the woman's pavilion for an extra 2 weeks. The morning they found reversal flow in the ductus i had an emergency c section that same night. I gave birth to my 1 lb baby boy. At least I was grateful to have held him in my arms. He was sent directly to the NICU. And 3 days later my babyboy passed away.:nope: due to hemmoraging in the head, and because he was a preemie.The doctors told me to wait 1 1/2 year before I try again. So far it has been 6 months. I wonder has anyone had a succesful 2nd pregnancy after an IUGR baby?


----------



## confused87com

my little one has born via c section at 29 weeks due to iugr. it was caused by the arteries in the umbilical cord failing. i was told, during my section that it was a one off and i should go full therm and have a normal delivery next time. I dont know what to think, they seemed so chilled about it...at the tiem i asked no questions because i was worrying about my son but know i wonder. we are currently ntnp and when i get pregnant it will be a worry. but, for me i know that if i never tried again i would always regret onyl having one child. fingers crossed we all get our dreams x


----------



## vermeil

Hello,

I also wanted to add to this old thread - I also had a planned c section at 27 weeks due to severe iugr. My little guy hadn`t gained weight in a month and was falling under 3rd percentile. We were very lucky (well err all things considered) and our little lightweight is now a happy, healthy toddler.

The 1.5 year has gone by and we`ve started trying for number 2. I consulted specialists beforehand to estimate the odds of it happening again. Basically it was caused by a rare blood disorder that causes overclotting. It certainly explains the csection team commenting repeatedly they rarely saw such little bleeding ha. With the appropriate blood thinners I should reach term next time.


----------



## Sophiesmommie

I had a IUGR baby just a little over a month ago. At 24 weeks our second baby was diagnosed with IUGR being only in the 3rd percentile for weight. I was put on bed rest and had to go in for 2 weekly nst and once weekly Doppler flows. They tried to keep her in their as long as possible but at 35+6 Sophie decided she wasn't having an more of being in the womb and it was time to see mommy and daddy. She is doing well for the most part other then her heart surgery on Tuesday! We want to have another baby but we are afraid of IUGR again since it has already happened to us twice, our first little one sadly went to sleep shortly after his birth.


----------



## Hopeful929

:shrug:did you wait a year and a half after your 1st angel passed? that is what the doctors told me. and did you also take baby aspirin with your 2nd one?


----------



## lynne192

we TTC almost 5 years after my DS was born at 33weeks, was only in SCBU for 5 days then let home weight 4lb 5.2oz at birth and 4lb 3oz when discharged, he is almost 5years old now, but has some issues. we're 15weeks pregnant after all fertility treatment failed and we were told we would never have a baby well we are lol :D but mega high risk i have alot of problems health wise and had miscarriages and losses etc. so we're seen and scanned every 2-4weeks, between 4 and 11w6d i had 6scans lol :D we're waiting on our next scan which is next thursday hopefully find out the sex :D

i have had to take baby aspirin and such and think i am only pregnant because i was on blood thinners when i first ovulated and got pregnant :D 

but with DS i was told i could TTC right away :D


----------



## Cheska

Hopeful929 said:


> :shrug:did you wait a year and a half after your 1st angel passed? that is what the doctors told me. and did you also take baby aspirin with your 2nd one?

I don't understand why you have been told to wait a year and a half. Seems an awful long time. I would check this out with another doc/specialist if I were you. 

Sorry for the loss of your little boy x


----------



## lynne192

only reason i have heard to wait is for something to be fixed or for something like methotrexate to be removed from the body


----------



## vermeil

the 1.5 year wait (or two years minus 9 months before ttc, as i was told) are for mothers who had a classic csection - the one that involves a T incision. That vertical line takes much longer to heal than the typical horizontal line that they now use in modern csections.


----------



## lynne192

ah right never thought of that never had a section but guess time would be best for those as it is major surgery. huge hugs


----------



## Aliza2010

My first baby was a stillbirth at 32 weeks. At the time I just wanted to get pregnant again as it was my way of dealing with what happened. I had a lot of reassurance from my docs that it was just one of those things and won't happen again. Yeah right. I got pregnant again and all was well until I hit 34 weeks and ended up with major cord blood flow problems. I had an emergency section right away and my beautiful daughter was born. She is now a healthy 2 yr old. We decided that wasn't too bad and decided to try once more to give my daughter a brother or sister. We got pregnant and once again all was well until 24 week scan when I was told that there was no end diastolic flow in the cord. From that day my pregnancy became a living hell. Few times a week I'd go in for scans, dopplers heart traces etc. i spent most of the time either in and out of hospital or at home crying my eyes out waiting to feel when baby's movements would reduce so I could go into hospital. 
Then one night at 28 weeks I felt that my baby wasn't moving as much but I was SURE he was fine as during the day I was at the hospital and had a heart trace done. Anyway I decided to not risk it and went into hospital to get it double checked. The next thing I knew I was being rushed off to theatre and had my baby boy :( I am grateful he is alive but he is in the NICU fighting every day. It has only been 14 days since his birth but at the moment I feel I could never do that again to myself or my baby. 
Wow! Sorry for going on and on.


----------



## bumpsmum

big hugs to everyone very traumatic experiences. Well Matthew my now healthy happy 3 year old was born at 33+3 and 3lb 11 due to IUGR and developing PE no ones motioned how long to wait but I since read (prob on here lol) about waiting 18 months as risk of uterus rupturing following a c section. Anywhoy second baby Daniel was born in dec there at 30 weeks at a good 3lb 6 for his age with NO IUGR he was perfectly healthy and monitored closely I had severe PE this time round although I have kidney damage from a childhood illness so was weeker anyway 

I notice a big diff in the 2 boys Daniel is
great at gaining weight and is a good eater, Matthew who had the IUGR was always a poor feeder and was terrible at gaining weight right up until hr was about a year he is very slim but very tall now although at just over 3 years old has just gotten into his 2-3 year clothes I already know Daniel will catch up a lot
quicker.

I'm waffling on lol what I'm getting at (eventually) is that IUGR isn't inevitable and although my 2nd lol was earlier it was unrelated I think they caught my PE before
it caused toouch trouble with the placenta as Matthew measured about 29-30 weeks at almost 34 weeks so had stopped feeding him.

Additional checkups scans etc do make a huge difference
and can be picked up spin early enough to
try and delay it xx


----------

